# Grey Tights?



## kelly2509t (Jan 22, 2010)

Hoping someone could help me. I brought some grey tights the other day randomly but have not got a clue what to wear them with.

You probably think I'm a doughnut because it going to be obvious what to wear them with, but I just can't think of anything. 

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## Junkie (Jan 22, 2010)

Treat them like they were black! I think they look awesome with boots and a bright top.


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree w/ above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A darker coloured dress/skirt is always good. Black can be a little too dark sometimes against grey, so depending on the shade, maroon and purples can be a good choice for what to wear as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xliliumx* 

 
_I agree w/ above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A darker coloured dress/skirt is always good. Black can be a little too dark sometimes against grey, so depending on the shade, maroon and purples can be a good choice for what to wear as well._

 

ITA! I love grey with purple or even some of the more saturated shades of blue.


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2010)

I got ones recently from top shop and i pair them with my navy blue/purpl long cardigan and blac UGG boots


----------



## HollyJFerguson (Jan 23, 2010)

With white looks awesome.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 23, 2010)

i wear grey tights as if they were black ones o.o if they are a dark grey, they should be just as universal as black ones


----------



## luvsic (Jan 24, 2010)

Wear them under some tweed dark grey shorts! 

Or, wear a long, dark gray cardigan or sweater (that covers your butt) with a ruffled blouse underneath for a kind of equestrian feel. Then pair with black riding boots.

They also can look cute with sweater dresses of any kind!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 24, 2010)

I need me a pair of winter tweed short!!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I need me a pair of winter tweed short!!!_

 
There were some at gap in December that were on clearance. They might still be there.

I treat them like black too and like wearing jewel tones with them especially purple, green and blue.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 25, 2010)

I wear mine with outfits that would otherwise be all black and I want to break it up and clearly show I'm wearing knee high boots. So, I've worn mine with black dresses and black boots or black skirts and boots. I also like them in funkier color combos like with hot pink. Lastly, you might just find the need for grey tights... I found a grey and black dress and grey tights look better with it than black tights because it gives it more of a "sexy librarian" feel. 

Good luck pairing them!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the idea of wearing something you'd normally wear with black tights at night, but with the grey tights during the day.

I also like grey tights with all black, just to sort of break things up.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

When I think of ONE basic color, I think of all the other colors on the color wheel and what picture those colors make...

When I think of BLUE, I think of sky or water and with water you have WHITE and something SHINY( sunlight reflecting from the ocean)...

You want gray? I'm thinking of the yellow wagtail bird. Yep its yellow but that's just it. Yellow and gray can go no wrong


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 7, 2010)

yellow+grey= fantasic combo! ^


----------

